# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  استاد oracle

## stht86

سلام کسی میتونه استاد oracle به من معرفی کنه؟

----------


## Royce_Da

مهندس اسماعیل مومن  یکی از گنده های اراکل در ایران

اطلاعات بیشتر Www.orasle.com

----------


## samaneh62

سلام.

منم می خوام عضو بشم.
دوره OCA رو گذروندم.
sb19884@gmail.com

----------


## dotexe

سلام
استاد Oracle در ایران جناب آقای دکتر سیاوش کاویانی است.
 جهت اطلاعات بیشتر به وب سایت http://forum.drkaviani.ir مراجعه کنید.

----------


## Sweety

مشاوره و آموزش اوراکل توسط اساتید با مدرک بین المللی اوراکل
www.fanpardaz.ac.ir
22922581-4
خانم جعفری

----------


## sajjadrazmi

> سلام کسی میتونه استاد oracle به من معرفی کنه؟


http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ad.php?t=23474

----------


## pooria2012

سلام

برای آموزش دوره های اوراکل می تونید یه سری هم به سایت زیر بزنید:

*www.iranoracle.com*

یه شرکت کاملا تخصصی اوراکله
همه دوره هاش هم کاملا عملی هستن

موفق باشید

----------

